# Slows down



## Shamtaz24 (Feb 16, 2021)

2010 roque driving along slows down to 30 won’t go faster. Engine fine and no codes?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Sounds like the trans is overheating and going into self-protect mode. That won't light the MIL or throw codes, but the TCM will record them in values called CVT-A and CVT-B. Those are the "overheat flags" for the CVT. Get a dealer to read them out, if they aren't both zero then a hot CVT is your issue. Overheating was a significant issue on the early gen1 Rogues, there's a bulletin about it. If the trans hasn't been damaged, there's a Nissan cooler available or several good aftermarket coolers, get one installed. You should also get the fluid changed immediately, especially if it's never been changed before. Overheating kills the fluid in a hurry.


----------



## AlphaBetaUser (Mar 21, 2021)

Can you recommend a scanner that can read CVT-A and -B values?
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

You'll need something very high-end if not a Nissan Consult3+, our generic scanner at the shop is a mid-grade Solus and that won't do it.


----------



## AlphaBetaUser (Mar 21, 2021)

Reading more about CVT A and B, it seems that one of them accounts for occurrences if CVT temperature 50C or above. And CVT B is for the temperature 90 C or above. 

Can you confirm that this is accurate?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

I don't recall if those temps are right, but the principle is. CVT-A will be high if the trans routinely "runs hot" but not damagingly so, CVT-B means a serious cookout.


----------

